# Yellowfin stradegies



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Going out to Neptune monday night and fishing till wed.do you guys hold the boat around the rig or tie up to.it.
What do u guys do.mostly?chunk baits,throw live baits or top water.I have been trying to find as much info as I can but not much out there.
From.what I have gathered getting on the up current side of the rig is the best but that's as far as I can get.I'm pretty knowledgeble when it comes to.offshore just never done the tuna thing around the rigs.I just built a 60.class 7foot 6 popping rod and spooled 400 yards of 80 on a saragossa.rod throws about 80 yards.not great but not terrible.
I have underwater lights and a cast net also.
For a first timer is there any advice you guys can give so I can screen shot and take with me.
Weather is.looking real.good for Tuesday night and wednesday


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I have much to learn myself but from my experiences, live bait is best. Use small live baits such as threadfins or hand size hardtails hooked lightly in the shoulders. Bump troll to keep them in the right spot. Look for tuna on your depthfinder as well as surface feeders. A small weight placed well away from the bait can help if the fish are deep and not coming up. Long 60 lb fluoro topshot, let them run off with the bait for several seconds and reel like crazy. If throwing poppers, don't go too big. You'll get strikes but few solid hookups. Frenzy poppers are good if you can handle reeling them as fast as possible to keep them skipping across the surface. YoZuri Hydro Tigers are very good too and usually get completely inhaled due to their small size. Keep your popper rod drag set heavy to help with hookups. If you get a popper bite, reel like mad until the fish is running away and taking drag, don't try to set the hook. Chunking can work great at times. Just be sure to pull line off fast enough to keep the bait free of any line tension. Hide the hook completely inside your bait.

Please report back on how you did. Good luck!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Agree with the info already provided. Only exception is you are not allowed to tie up to the floating offshore rigs (includes Petronius). Tight lines.


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Do u guys think bumping in and out of gear with diesels will spook the fish?I know alot of guys run 4 stroke outboards that are super quiet


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Getting past the Sharks is the main thing right now. They are everywhere.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

engine noise changes will spook fish, especially if they are on the surface. jigging is productive. Blackfin can be caught and if bleed properly are very good. people either troll or drift and come back and drift again . If you find sharks move a little ways outside the light and chunck to bring the fish to you. don't be afraid to move to a different rig if the bite is not there. evening/night and dawn/dusk are prime times


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, not pretending to hold the truth and always want to remain teachable...
My first question would be why Neptune ( name sounds great ??), the challenge when going so far is not catching the fish but finding the fish.
My best advice, if wanting to learn, hire an experience angler or someone talented like Chris V on here, valuable knowledge and talent, one trip with a crew like that equals to 10 trips on your own probably more...
Lot of you tube where you can get an idea but until you can identify a yft on your machine over a bft will make the difference between success and failure, granted we always learn from our failure or lack of success.
Study conditions and parameters which will allow you to catch your target, any monkey can reel in a blue marlin, attracting it, luring it, finding it, is the challenge.
Sending you a pm, willing to help if interested...I have quite a few trips under my belt.


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

we are heading out Monday afternoon and fishing until Tuesday morning. i think i'm going to try the drill ship and the ram first. IF we dont hook up with any yf i i'm moving to the 8505 and horn mountain. hail for reelhard on ch 68 and i will let you know how we are doing. The fist thing i do is jig up a few blackfin then either use live bait or chunk.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

goodluck you guys! I'll be closer this way for the next few weeks, but as soon as the weather changes and starts to cool off, I'll be out there as much as possiable!


----------

